# Scotch Tape Spool



## rock_breaker (Aug 5, 2020)

The cleaning lady found my wife's desk top Scotch Tape holder but not the spool so I corrected that today. Used a piece of 1.00" aluminum rod, turned 0.190" X 0.190" axles on the ends of a 0.800" body. It works. The OD could be a little larger but that is the only size I have in Aluminum, and steel might be excessive weight wise.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## Tozguy (Aug 5, 2020)

If you have the steel why not go ahead and make another one to the proper dimensions?
The extra weight would be an advantage if we are talking about a desk top tape dispenser. Those things are heavy to facilitate one handed operation. 

I'm not trying to get you to regret you posted here  I just don't want you to run out of projects


----------



## rock_breaker (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi Tozguy, I think I need to live 1 more lifetime to get them all done. On the schedule today for family is fix up the bottom of a teakettle (family heirloom) make a new bracket to hold a CO2 cartridge for an air gun, then for me start with reconnecting the flush valve to the handle on a toilet and  ultimetly  making a dividing  head in an effort to learn how to make gears.  Oh yeah, a guy has to eat now and then, thank  God for freezers and microwave ovens.
Have a good day
Ray

P S will consider a steel spool when things slow down !


----------

